# Limited Edition 2013 TinBoats T-shirt interest?



## Jim (Mar 19, 2013)

Any interest in making a limited edition one run t-shirt for this year? I am thinking a cool shirt with the 2013 date. The proceeds will go towards re-doing the forum with a new design and a matching themed homepage. 

I am thinking $20 or less *delivered* to your door.

If you are interested, reply here and give an idea for a simple T-shirt theme/design. Majority will rule.


----------



## csimmons0885 (Mar 19, 2013)

dont matter to me what it looks like ill buy one maybe do a fishin pole reeling in the 2013 on the back and tin boats logo on the front a pocket tee would be nice. thanks


----------



## 2sac (Mar 19, 2013)

Will they be available in double extra fat?


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 19, 2013)

It would be cool if you put all the links at the beginning of the 'links to modifications' page on the back of the shirt in small print, much like a rock 'n' roll tour t-shirt with all the concert venues on the back!

Like this:



EDIT: no, im not a death metal fan, thats an internet pic... Im a blues/ jazz man!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the logo on the upper left of the home page would made a great shirt and make it easy to read. Black on white...white on black...some that contrasts.

Where ever it lands, I'll take one!


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2013)

2sac said:


> Will they be available in double extra fat?



Yes of course, captain Ahab is a member is here and that is his size....a little tight of course.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 19, 2013)

I will take at least one probably more. Not picky on design let someone more fashion conscious pick the design. :LOL2:


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 19, 2013)

White? Long sleeve? 2xl? I'll take one no preference on logo although I do like the idea of sponsors being listed on the back like a concert tshirt


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 19, 2013)

interested. something simple with the tinboats logo would work.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 19, 2013)

Im in. I like the idea of the concert t with the threads allthough it could get crowded. Im in regardless of design as long as I can get 3X!!!


----------



## frenchythefisherman (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in  I also like the concert concept with threads listed on the back with black on white and long sleeves


----------



## bigwave (Mar 20, 2013)

I think its a great idea.....I am sure there is someone on here that could come up with a cool design.


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 20, 2013)

I just want to add that I just got my tinboats shirt from Jim a few weeks back and when I wear it I get asked about it and am proud to be a tinboats member. I know that Jim puts a lot of work and time into it, and sponsors are great, but for a site thats so good thats free I would gladly buy another limited edition shirt to support the site and Jim.
Whatever does go on the shirt should be reflective of it being 'limited edition', so *bling*it up baby!l


----------



## Smells Fishy (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in.......the simpler the better.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2013)

Im good for half dozen of em!! Black with a cool little logo on the back with Jims autograph and the date BOOM!!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 20, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> Im good for half dozen of em!! Black with a cool little logo on the back with Jims autograph and the date BOOM!!



I want one with a picture of BassAddict to wear when my In-Laws visit!

Hopefully it will send them running!


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Im in for a XXL.

I prefer Hunter green or gray. Black is tooooooo hot and white will get dirty too easy.

I too like the idea of sponsors on the shirt, similar to a Professional Anglers shirt. With a big ol TinBoats.net angled dead center and bigger than the rest with a year under it.


OR 

Just a plain ol shirt with Proud member of TinBoats.net and the year. Keep it simple.


----------



## PitFishin' (Mar 20, 2013)

Ill take one


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 20, 2013)

interested.....got tin?


----------



## panFried (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm good for 2 shirts. I like BA's suggestion. Logo w/ Jim's autograph


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 20, 2013)

this is simply an idea


----------



## Scott1298 (Mar 20, 2013)

If it looks anywhere near as good as NRR's mock up I'm in! NRR maybe you should do one with a belly so I can see how it'll look on me. :roll:


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 20, 2013)

New River Rat said:


> this is simply an idea





Scott1298 said:


> If it looks anywhere near as good as NRR's mock up I'm in!



X2 with site sponsors on back


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 20, 2013)

'got tin?' on the shirtsleeve is wicked awesome!


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice NNR!
I like that, just not in white.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> Im good for half dozen of em!! Black with a cool little logo on the back with Jims autograph and the date  BOOM!!





I want Denny's Photo on mine!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 21, 2013)

In for sure would like long sleeves :beer:


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd be in for one


----------



## nlester (Mar 21, 2013)

In for 1 XL


----------



## jerseyjimk (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm in for a large,what ever design you come up with is good for me.


----------



## wihil (Mar 21, 2013)

Figure out whoever did Wired2Fish's hoodies and get them to make the design. Might not fit the criteria of "simple" but hot dang that would looks awesome....

8)


----------



## jt25 (Mar 21, 2013)

Im new here but I'd buy one!!


----------



## Coach d (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Flyerskip (Mar 22, 2013)

White is bad :evil: shows the dirt. Other than that I'm good for a couple to be sure.


----------



## ST3VE (Mar 22, 2013)

I like NRR's idea. I could live without the 2013 though. Either way it comes I'd love to get one. It is simple and I would get one in white.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 22, 2013)

That's a good look'n T


----------



## vahunter (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm in for a large or maybe an extra large. I'm tall and some Large's can be belly shirt after washed.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2013)

vahunter said:


> I'm in for a large or maybe an extra large. I'm tall and some Large's can be belly shirt after washed.




I am going to see about getting tall shirts too, I have a plumbers problem if you know what I'm saying. :LOL2:


----------



## firemech048 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am in as well and I know exactly what you mean about needing tall shirts! My table muscle is one of the only ones I have that is getting a regular work out!!!!


----------



## JMichael (Mar 22, 2013)

Call me pigpen or whatever you like but I can't wear white more than a few minutes without some disaster. So if they're something other than white, count me in.


----------



## Johnr357 (Mar 23, 2013)

I would buy one or two if they are full cut, quality cotton, and simple logo for Tin Boats


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm in for a 2xl tall a front pocket would be nice. I agree with the others about something other than white.


----------



## Nowakezone (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## HANGEYE (Mar 23, 2013)

I would like one of those shirts. I'M IN.


----------



## DAN (Mar 27, 2013)

i'd be down for a shirt, size L. I would leave the year off so it wouldn't look outdated. possibly a gray or black color?


----------



## cfh1177 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd be in for one as well. I got a white shirt from another fishing board and well...it's white so it didn't last long with me and my sloppyness and stains :mrgreen:


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 27, 2013)

Im in for something like gray or green. Simple big and tall haha


----------



## cfh1177 (Mar 27, 2013)

Are the dark grey or black ones still available in the shop? I wanted to order one of those as well.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd be in for one or two. But BassAddict gets all the pink ones :lol:


----------



## tripwire (Mar 27, 2013)

I would be in for an XL with extra belly room. NOT white though.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 27, 2013)

wasilvers said:


> I'd be in for one or two. But BassAddict gets all the pink ones :lol:



Buy me a pink one I'll wear it!


----------



## Charger25 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm in, prefer logo on the back though. But I'd pick up a few of 'em


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll take a couple in Large. Design doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Apr 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> vahunter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in for a large or maybe an extra large. I'm tall and some Large's can be belly shirt after washed.
> ...


Jim there is a solution for everything! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > vahunter said:
> ...



My inability to look away has me concerned..........


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Apr 4, 2013)

Count me in for 2, size XL....Jerry


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2013)

New River Rat said:


> this is simply an idea




Can anyone make this into a format fit for printing on shirts?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2013)

I will need a few in slim size due to all the weight I have lost


Jim - you probably are about a 5XX? or is it 7?


----------



## fishingmich (Apr 20, 2013)

Definitely in for a couple. And no more fat jokes! 4X please!


----------



## WayNorth (Apr 23, 2013)

I would take a shirt xl, this board has saved me lots over last few months.....thanks to everyone who has pasted their builds.


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 23, 2013)

I would like a few xl one but u would lose the 2013 that away you if you have some left over next year u can still sell them. Ad u think black, white and a gray and red will sell.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd buy one.

Is there a way to offer a variety of styles and colors? Long sleeve, short sleeve, hoodie, sweatshirt, womens shirt etc etc

Are there any websites that allow you to upload your logo/design and then people can order whatever style shirt they want with that logo on it? That would be awesome!


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

MrSimon said:


> I'd buy one.
> 
> Is there a way to offer a variety of styles and colors? Long sleeve, short sleeve, hoodie, sweatshirt, womens shirt etc etc
> 
> Are there any websites that allow you to upload your logo/design and then people can order whatever style shirt they want with that logo on it? That would be awesome!



Yes, but the price would be astronomical. We will do a pre-order and people will be able to pick there sizes and colors. After that I will order a remaining amount and choose a few popular colors to keep on hand. Stay tuned for details on a couple of designs. One will be the one that is on the homepage (boat with fisherman) and another one will be a plain: *got tin?* shirt.

The question I do have is should we put the Logo and boat across the chest, or over the left breast? Or pony up and do both? I hate this stuff. :LOL2:


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 24, 2013)

Jim said:


> The question I do have is should we put the Logo and boat across the chest, or over the left breast? Or pony up and do both? I hate this stuff. :LOL2:



I think I'd have to see pictures of both to decide.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 24, 2013)

Both sides!


----------



## atuck593 (Apr 24, 2013)

Count me in for an XL....

Just an idea... How about "Got Tin?" on the front of the shirt, centered in the middle of the chest, in a medium sized print. On the back you can then have the main Tin Boats logo design with the 2013 centered underneath.


----------



## New River Rat (May 2, 2013)

I could use an XXX-fat


----------



## chrispy186 (May 2, 2013)

I'm in for a couple too, probably one XL and one XXL


----------



## JMichael (May 3, 2013)

I like the idea of the logo/boat over left breast and Got Tin across the back.

But I hope you start a new thread when you get ready to start taking orders as I don't check this one every time it's updated.


----------

